# Wildfire vs San Francisco



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2011)

need a new phone, again

am loathe to spend much more than a ton on a phone

which Android gives me the most bang for my buck from these two or any others you may suggest?

I will most likely be using it on wifi a fair bit but am on giffgaff so get free data on my top up anyway

already have an ipod touch that I mainly use for listening to podcasts on

I use twitter a bit, email daily, instagram (on the ipod, obv) so migt like something similar

all pointers more than welcome


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2011)

San Fran all the way.

Better screen, better processor, and better community support.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2011)

oh, and unlockability so I can go giffgaff is a must


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

San Fran. *Much* better screen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2011)

From what I've read I'd go for the San Fran.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> oh, and unlockability so I can go giffgaff is a must



Is free and takes two mins. http://sanfranciscoandroid.co.uk/android/how-to-unlock-the-orange-san-francisco-zte-blade-for-free/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2011)

I think I can see where this thread is going - thanks Urbs


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2011)

oh - is there a way to make it play with iTunes

or

clone what is on my ipod/in the itunes library to a 32gb micro sd card *easily*


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2011)

Definitely the San Francisco.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 1, 2011)

Wildfire 1 or 2?

I have a san francisco.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 1, 2011)

1 or 2?


I didn't know there were different versions, I know there is a Wildfire S, whatever that is...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 1, 2011)

Wildfire S has a better screen resolution and newer processor, but I still think the SF is the better handset in all but build quality.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

For the sake of being complete, I should mention the £79 Galaxy Mini I just reviewed. Nice pocketable phone, terrible screen.

http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-mini-android-powered-budget-smartphone-review/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 1, 2011)

cheers Ed, I read that yesterday and noticed that the fact it is QVGA rankled with you, and the photo you took with it looked ok to me too, which is a bonus over the ipod touch sub megapixel camera I have now.

Anyway, what's the deal with the SF's build quality?  feel cheap does it?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> cheers Ed, I read that yesterday and noticed that the fact it is QVGA rankled with you, and the photo you took with it looked ok to me too, which is a bonus over the ipod touch sub megapixel camera I have now.
> 
> Anyway, what's the deal with the SF's build quality?  feel cheap does it?


For £90 it's nothing short of a miracle! It's clearly nowhere near the deluxe finish of the iPhone, but it feels reasonably solid. The screen really is exceptional for the price too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> cheers Ed, I read that yesterday and noticed that the fact it is QVGA rankled with you, and the photo you took with it looked ok to me too, which is a bonus over the ipod touch sub megapixel camera I have now.
> 
> Anyway, what's the deal with the SF's build quality?  feel cheap does it?


 
Build quality is fine. I'm very clumsy (arthritis in hands), and yet my OSF is fine. It doesn't make alarming creaking noises if you grip it too tightly, like some polycarbonate-bodied phones I could name, and they're well put together. Dunno what cliche is on about with the build quality, tbh, unless he means the fact that they sometimes change components without announcing it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> For £90 it's nothing short of a miracle! It's clearly nowhere near the deluxe finish of the iPhone, but it feels reasonably solid. The screen really is exceptional for the price too.


 
I wasn't convinced that the screen on the OSF was that exceptional until I tried my sister's smartphone (a Samsung one, about a year old), and found that you had to be a lot more "heavy-fingered" and slow to use the screen.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 1, 2011)

My other half has a wildfire i have the SF. I prefer mine, the s might be another question.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Build quality is fine. I'm very clumsy (arthritis in hands), and yet my OSF is fine. It doesn't make alarming creaking noises if you grip it too tightly, like some polycarbonate-bodied phones I could name, and they're well put together. Dunno what cliche is on about with the build quality, tbh, unless he means the fact that they sometimes change components without announcing it.


 
It's not bad build quality at all, just that HTC's (at least ime) are very high quality. The OSF certainly doesn't feel cheap, my only niggle with it physically is the buttons which aren't the best, but they work.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah right, I see, in comparison to an HTC you notice the difference in build quality, gotcha.

I must say, I had a brief play with a mates HTC (Desire I think) and they are great pieces of kit, very solid feel and very responsive.

is the OLED SF still available? does it make a difference?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ah right, I see, in comparison to an HTC you notice the difference in build quality, gotcha.
> 
> I must say, I had a brief play with a mates HTC (Desire I think) and they are great pieces of kit, very solid feel and very responsive.
> 
> is the OLED SF still available? does it make a difference?


 
IME stick a £4 jello bumper on the phone and the build quality becomes irrelevant. It's only the flimsy back plastic cover that is the shoddy bit. After that the phone becomes solid. I'm clumsy and have dropped mine loads of times in 5 months (I'm well clumsy tbf lol) and the phone is still mint 

No more OLED's any more (unless you pay stupid moneys on eBay) but tbh seeing them side by side there is not much difference depending on the lighting that you use it in, and in certain  circumstances the Tft screen is better anyway.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2011)

And also the SF is far closer to a HTC desire than a wildfire is.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 3, 2011)

where are the cheap ones at then? (SF that is)


----------

